# New Server e-mail problems



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello,
Not sure if this is where to post this. If not, would someone please send me to the right place?
I recently changed servers and am not getting e-mail from just a couple co-workers. They live in a different city from me and they both use the same isp comcast.net. I live in Cincinnati and my isp is fuse.net. I am getting e-mail from everyone but these two people. I have a gmail account that I asked them to send to as well as my real address. I always get their messages at the gmail account. I use Outlook 2003. I also do not get their messages even when I try my webmail from my hosting company. Just seems like they are not sending to the new hosting address. This seems very strange to me and I would apreciate any help or suggestions.
Thank you very much
Mark


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

When exactly did you switch? If it was today/yesterday, then you'll need to wait another day or so. It can take as much as 72 hours for DNS changes to take effect. Some DNS servers will hold the info for as much as 2 weeks before they decide to see if the IP address changed. If it's been several days, you may want to contact your host and ask them about this. Also, ask your co-workers if they're getting any bounced emails after sending to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello,
I changed to a new hosting company. Everything with everyone else seems fine. It has been about two weeks. They receive no bounce e-mails. My new hosting company says everything in their end is fine. 
Thank You
Mark


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Maybe comcast doesn't like sending emails to rivals or something?

Sounds very suspicious to me. Any other friends with comcast able to send to you?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If it's already been a few weeks, then something else is going on. Since they're not receiving any bounced mail, they'll probably need to contact Comcast about this. If comcast says it's not their problem, well... we'll see if we can figure something out.


----------

